# Ah! my first photoshoot



## Kofman13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Today i have my first paid headshot gig and im really nervous! anyone who knows me here knows ive only had about 3 months of photography experience but im pretty decent i would say. oh oh im nervous. don't want to look like an amateur! haha. ill post some results later. I am shooting 2 looks, one in a concert hall for a more mature, professional, concert look ( shes an opera singer). and since its nice and overcast today, some fun and hip pictures outside. and pointers or last minute advice guys?


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 19, 2010)

Good luck! Take your time im sure you will do great. I'm looking forwarding to seeing your shots.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 19, 2010)

Two Points:
#1 - watch out for skin tones, exposure and blinkies
#2 - 





> ive only had about 3 months of photography experience but im pretty decent i would say. oh oh im nervous. don't want to look like an amateur!


why are you taking on a project with minimal experience and charge for it?! The moment you accept the payment, you undertake HUGE responsibility and will have to abide by client's rules/regulation as well as deal with his/hers BS. Since you are accepting payment, if you do provide crappy work it doesn't take much to sue anyone these days...


----------



## willli (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Tip pose is very important and is your responsability as photog to get a good pose.
2. Watch your highlights on the general exposure on the camera. 
3. Take your time and never look nervous to the client and do not leave until you feel that you got the shot. Remember once you leave the place the is no way to retake the photos again.


----------



## 5ubz3r0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pics! Good luck.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 19, 2010)

Once again...

HAVE A CONTRACT SIGNED.


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Once again...
> 
> HAVE A CONTRACT SIGNED.



2 hours too late! He'd be off by now.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah. LOL.
This is new, to wait till the day of a shoot for hints and tips. :lmao:


----------



## ottor (Jan 19, 2010)

Subscribed to this thread... Interested in the outcome..  Could end up being one of the best experiences he'll have, or ...... the other.


----------



## themedicine (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea, im in too, don't know if he'll post those pictures here though. Hope he brought an extra charged battery...


----------



## willli (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL hope that he know that he had to bring more memory cards and and extra lenses.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope he has a faster lens than in his list of equipment for the indoor shots, i think it could end in tears


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 19, 2010)

curious about the update lol


----------



## sinjans (Jan 19, 2010)

How'd it go?


----------



## Kofman13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well first off, we study in the same music college and we have been class mates or years and she has seen a lot of headshots I've done for friends for free. I wouldn't charge a Total stranger. Second, one of the looks she wanted  I wanted to do like candid and out doors. And even though the forecast was what I wanted, it decided to pour rain so we decided to postpone it till next Tuesday. And do both indoor and outdoor that day. 
What should the contract entail, just a listing of services offered, fee, and agreement?
Also I have in addition to my kit lens a 50mm f 1.8 OM lens that has worked wonders for me for portraits

also I don't have an extra battery but it usually lasts me a really long time. And I have my MacBook on shoot to unload pics while she changes outfits . I'll get another mem card. 
Lucky it was postponed. My tripod broke while travelling to campus. ( had some crappy plastic parts. ) I'm gonna buy another one this weekend.


----------



## Kofman13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Also, I took pictures of an Opera aria gala concert she had a scene in, and she really liked how she looked so that's how she asked me for headshots


----------



## willli (Jan 19, 2010)

Look for contract template in google it will come up a good couple ones.
50 F1.8 is a really good lens well I will keep wating for those photos is always good see new photographers coming up keep going.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 19, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> What should the contract entail, just a listing of services offered, fee, and agreement?


 
Yes. Exactly what you are offering for the fee. Be specific. In this instance, if you have any kind of failures, you can reshoot. You just have to make it clear, so that a customer doesn't misunderstand a verbal agreement and not get something they expected for the money.

it sounds like you have an interesting venue to shoot in. Cool.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2010)

Lets see the results then


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 20, 2010)

They say that no news is good news...  Is this one of those situations?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2010)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> They say that no news is good news...  Is this one of those situations?



Not sure, maybe the **** has hit the fan as we say in the UK


----------



## ottor (Jan 20, 2010)

gsgary said:


> BuS_RiDeR said:
> 
> 
> > They say that no news is good news... Is this one of those situations?
> ...


 
**** = "cack" ???



r


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2010)

ottor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > BuS_RiDeR said:
> ...



You bet


----------



## ev1lmagic (Jan 25, 2010)

Still no update? I'm still interested in how it turned out. haha.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Jan 25, 2010)

Photographers aren't readers I guess?  Everyone wants an update when he said, "Next Tuesday," on the 19th, which would be tomorrow, the 26th....lol.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 25, 2010)

Reed?  I dunt reed...  r speel.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 25, 2010)

still waiting for results...


----------



## Kofman13 (Jan 26, 2010)

so today was the shoot. it was an extremely enjoyable and enriching process hehe. im loading pictures onto my macbook as we speak, then ill chose some best ones and put them up here


----------



## themedicine (Jan 26, 2010)

make sure to at least link back to this thread if you don't post them here. I dont wanna miss em!


----------



## Kofman13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are a few, i took 493 pictures.

These are the first few ones i like i havn't even looked through the rest, ill post some more later.


----------



## rallysman (Jan 26, 2010)

brace yourself.


----------



## Kofman13 (Jan 26, 2010)

rallysman said:


> brace yourself.



for what


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 27, 2010)

None of them are in focus.
Or was this the look you were after?
No beef intended.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 27, 2010)

They look soft to me as well.


----------



## timfrommass (Jan 27, 2010)

A few look out of focus to me as well... the 3rd and 4th I think are the best shots they just seem a bit soft

BTW she's such a great model to shoot! Interesting look, and very expressive

-tim


----------



## gsgary (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry all soft, are these the best ?. Not sure what you were thinking of shooting the last one at 1/3 of a second and iso200 did you use flash?
#2 underexposed and bad lens flare
#3 should have been sharp @ 1/2000


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 27, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


>



Handheld @ 1/13??? may be a cause of the softness....?


----------



## g-fi (Jan 27, 2010)

2,3 and 5 would have been perfectly lovely shots... if they were in focus . Sorry. Any others turn out sharper?


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 27, 2010)

Really soft. Lens flare in #2 is driving me insane. 

The good thing is you learn something from every photoshoot. Hope to see more of your work!


----------



## inTempus (Jan 27, 2010)

1)  Uninteresting.  I think by converting to B&W you would liven it  up a little.  You didn't.  
2)  First, you were shooting in direct sunlight which often times makes for horrible shots.  The lighting is too harsh.  You not only have washed out highlights but you have horrible lens flare.  Put a hood on it to get rid of the flare and get her out of the direct sun.
3)  I kind of like it, but the focus is off.  Also, I don't know if it's your editing or if your cameras white balance is out of whack, but the temp of the picture doesn't look right.  
4)  Not a big fan of the closed eyes.  Focus is soft again.  I also think the white balance is off again.  Its way too cool and the colors look off.
5)  Not a fan of the closed eyes again, and the lighting is way too harsh.  Her skin tones are out of whack.


----------



## Kofman13 (Jan 27, 2010)

inTempus said:


> 1)  Uninteresting.  I think by converting to B&W you would liven it  up a little.  You didn't.
> 2)  First, you were shooting in direct sunlight which often times makes for horrible shots.  The lighting is too harsh.  You not only have washed out highlights but you have horrible lens flare.  Put a hood on it to get rid of the flare and get her out of the direct sun.
> 3)  I kind of like it, but the focus is off.  Also, I don't know if it's your editing or if your cameras white balance is out of whack, but the temp of the picture doesn't look right.
> 4)  Not a big fan of the closed eyes.  Focus is soft again.  I also think the white balance is off again.  Its way too cool and the colors look off.
> 5)  Not a fan of the closed eyes again, and the lighting is way too harsh.  Her skin tones are out of whack.



ahh yes the skin tones. No matter what I did the area of her skin that the light hit were always super bright


----------



## PatrickCheung (Jan 27, 2010)

i thinkk... you need a little more time with your camera before you charge people for shoots.  they're all out of focus or just extremely soft D:


----------



## Kofman13 (Jan 28, 2010)

well if i used an auto focus lens i wouldnt have that problem!


----------



## ottor (Jan 28, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> well if i used an auto focus lens i wouldnt have that problem!


 
That's like saying "Officer, I wouldn't have gone over the speed limit if I had cruise control !!" - You're still in control ...


----------



## jnm (Jan 28, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> ahh yes the skin tones. No matter what I did the area of her skin that the light hit were always super bright



then you know for next time get her out of the sun.

what time of day was this?


----------



## Turbo (Jan 28, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> well if i used an auto focus lens i wouldnt have that problem!



Or if you spent more time practicing, you wouldn't have that problem.

I get more keepers focus-wise with manual focus lenses than I did with my old AF lenses.


----------



## ev1lmagic (Feb 1, 2010)

Turbo said:


> Kofman13 said:
> 
> 
> > well if i used an auto focus lens i wouldnt have that problem!
> ...



Very True. Auto focus tends to leave me unhappy because there's always that teeny weeny spot thats suppose to be in focus, that isn't -_-  only time i use it is when it's absolutely too dark or bright outside for me to do it with my own eyes 

Regards
~Owen


----------



## kundalini (Feb 1, 2010)

For a paid gig, this is a miss, well off the mark.  The model is due a complete refund and offered a free session in about six to twelve months when you have a better handle on using your camera.  This was a learning session for all intents and purposes.  I hope you did learn a thing or two.


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow.

I guess being a pro isn't as easy as I thought.

:thumbdown:


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 1, 2010)

This thread should be a sticky for a case of epic fail for all those who think simply owning a camera qualifies them as a professional.


----------



## Shelly1204 (Feb 1, 2010)

SoonerBJJ said:


> This thread should be a sticky for a case of epic fail for all those who think simply owning a camera qualifies them as a professional.



+1 :thumbup:


----------



## dcmoody23 (Feb 1, 2010)

SoonerBJJ said:


> This thread should be a sticky for a case of epic fail for all those who think simply owning a camera qualifies them as a professional.



Lol, man this is a bit more than a little C&C..  Although I totally agree, saying "you're not prepared to be doing paid shoots and need to get a better grip on your camera before you start selling your work" would of done total justice IMO..

I like how you word it, but the one receiving the criticism probably will shut down and throw his camera in a dark closet after that one :greenpbl:
Be easy!


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 1, 2010)

kundalini said:


> For a paid gig, this is a miss, well off the mark.  The model is due a complete refund and offered a free session in about six to twelve months when you have a better handle on using your camera.  This was a learning session for all intents and purposes.  I hope you did learn a thing or two.



while I think for a paid job, the results could have been much better... but if the model was happy with her shots then he doesn't owe her a refund.  He could call her up sometime and say "hey, i had a couple of ideas would you mind modeling for me?  If you like the results you can have them for your portfolio"  that way it will give him more practice and she'd also get some more pictures out of the deal.

as for critique... i agree, they are soft.  could you sharpen them up a bit in post processing?  I also don't like her skin tone in any of them... but unfortunately i'm trying to figure that one out too so i can't offer any advice.  

Dont get discouraged by the comments here... take note and try again... but maybe not charge next time, just do it for practice! :thumbup:


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Feb 1, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> Although I totally agree, saying "you're not prepared to be doing paid shoots and need to get a better grip on your camera before you start selling your work" would of done total justice IMO.



I'm just addressing what has become a reoccurring theme around here.  Folks who don't understand basic principles and/or operation of their camera decide to hang their shingle and play "pro."  When you take the money you are no longer a simple hobbiest and are fair game.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 1, 2010)

jackieclayton said:


> while I think for a paid job, the results could have been much better... *but if the model was happy with her shots then he doesn't owe her a refund*.


Oh really, then why is it that the only mention of happiness is.....





Kofman13 said:


> Also, I took pictures of an Opera aria gala concert she had a scene in, and she really liked how she looked so that's how she asked me for headshots


 .... which is completely different than the paid shoot?  Does one shoot (which hasn't been up for display) automatically excuse the results that we see for a paid shoot?


jackieclayton said:


> He could call her up sometime and say "hey, i had a couple of ideas would you mind modeling for me? If you like the results you can have them for your portfolio" that way it will give him more practice and she'd also get some more pictures out of the deal.


Which is the exact reason we don't charge* FOR PRACTICE!*

You may want to play sympathy for the OP, but he needs to hear uncensored comments.  With 3 months under his belt, there is no way a charge should have been extended, much less accepted.  If what he posts is 'some of the best', then a reshoot is certainly in order.  If you want sugar-coated comments, then ask your mother what she thinks.


----------



## jackieclayton (Feb 2, 2010)

kundalini said:


> jackieclayton said:
> 
> 
> > while I think for a paid job, the results could have been much better... *but if the model was happy with her shots then he doesn't owe her a refund*.
> ...



I'm certainly not playing sympathy... I want the same kind of honest truth on here as well because I know I'll get it here... people that know you tend to "fib" to not hurt your feelings, so I get on the forum to get unbiased opinions.  I tend to try and give my criticism gently though, because in life I've found that although everyone deserves the truth when its asked, people respond better with constructive criticism and encouragement.  And I know my pictures probably suck ass, I dont need to get on a forum to hear that... I want feedback that will help me improve next time.  

I was simply implying that if the model was happy with her pictures, then really that is the most important thing.  This was done for the customer, not for you or me or any other photographer out there... but for her.  So if she was happy... cool beans.  I personally cannot STAND pictures with selective coloring but others LOVE it... I won't pay for pictures like that but someone else will.  So if the model is willing to pay for these, good for her because if she's happy, thats the most and only important thing.  

Yes, he has things to learn... thats why he asked for C&C... it would have been one thing if he got on here bragging about some awesome shots he took but he didn't... he wants to improve.  But who are we to say that he needs to refund this model her $ if she likes them?  If she didn't, i'm sure she would have let him know, especially in this economy!  The damage is done, he already charged her and she already paid... i'm not sure why everyone is harping on something that can't be corrected...  However, from a critical standpoint, I think he should practice a bit more so thats why I mentioned to ask to shoot her again for free.


----------



## Kofman13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your opinions. Even the harsh ones. It's all a learning process and I learn from everything. The model was extremely ecstatic about the photos. I've known her for a while and she is a very Tom boyish, witty girl and not did she love this because the only head shots she had were from when she was thirteen years old, but she said most importantly I made her look like an elegant lady " you made me look like an actual woman, thanks!". 
That was the most important thing. That it made her thr happiest camper. Of course there are tons of areas I could have done better in, but thus is why I'm posting in a beginners forum. I'm here to learn and have a good time. 
Thanks again for all the feedback.


----------

